# Quota Fragen



## Germanius (10. März 2010)

Hi,

mir ist das leider mit den verschiedenen Quotas bei Ispconfig 3 noch nicht ganz klar. Zum Verständnis:

Web Quota:
Ist klar. Man legt für einen Kunden den max. nutzbaren Speicherplatz fest und der Kunde kann dann Websites anlegen bis max. zu diesem Quota. Dabei kann man nicht -1 setzen und auch nicht mehr als max. erlaubt.

Mail Quota:
Man setzt bei einem Kunden Mailbox Quota fest. Nun die erste Frage: Ist das max. Quota PRO erstellte Mailbox oder ist das max. Quota für alle Mailboxen insgesamt? Also genauso wie der Web Quota beim Kunden?

Traffic Quota:
Was zählt alles in den Quota hinein? Auf jeden Fall die Webseiten aufrufe. FTP auch? Mail auch?
Und was passiert, wenn bei einer Site max. Quota erreicht wurde?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Quest (11. März 2010)

Web Quota:
Genau

Mail Quota:
Summe für alle Mailboxen, kann der Kunde dann auf die freigegebene Anzahl Mailboxen verteilen wie er will

Traffic Quota:
Gute Frage, kommt bei mir nicht zum Einsatz, würde mich aber doch mal interessieren


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Zu Traffic Quota: Im Moment zählt da nur der web Traffic. Es gibt da noch ein peer Probleme mit der Traffic Erfassung bei Mail wenn dovecot statt courier eingesetzt wird. das wird also als update nachgereicht wenn sich dafür eine praktikable Lösung gefunden hat, die auch mit "älteren" dovecot Versionen, wie in debian 5.0 verwendet, funktioniert.

Wenn jeman da eine Idee hat, dann immer her damit.

Traffic quota wird jede Nacht mittels Cronjob überprüft und das Web wird bei Überschreitung deaktiviert.


----------



## pilgrims (1. Dez. 2012)

Ich hänge mich an diesem vorhandenen Thread ran:



Zitat von Till:


> Traffic quota wird jede Nacht mittels Cronjob überprüft und das Web wird bei Überschreitung deaktiviert.


Gibt es inzwischen die Möglichkeit einer Mail-Information, welches Web deaktiviert wurde bzw. eine Warnmail nach 90% der genutzten Menge?

Hintergrund:
Seitdem SEO-Crawler/bots verstärkt Daten über Websites sammeln, steigt der Traffic-Verbrauch. Bei Websites, die z.B. sonst unter 3 GB Traffic/Monat liegen, haben "dank" dieser SEO-Crawler plötzlich einen Monatstraffic von über 20 GB.
Ich habe als erste Maßnahme nun über iptables einige IP-Adressen von SEO-Crawlern rejected, ich kann nicht soviele sperren, wie da aus neuen Ecken zum crawlen ankommen. 
Wäre sehr schön, wenn hier eine Info-Mail ausgelöst wird, bevor ein Web still und leise deaktiviert wird und man das entweder per Zufall oder Beschwerde erst mitbekommt.


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2012)

Ja, gibt es in 3.0.5.


----------



## pilgrims (3. Dez. 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## stuecki (26. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Till,

bezieht sich Dein "Ja, gibt es in 3.0.5" auf die Mail-Warnung bei Traffic-überschreitung?

Das wäre je großartig, da warten Kunden von mir schon lange drauf.

Ich habe mir das Cron-Daily-Script schon mal angeschaut und konnte nix neues entdecken.... 
Wie kann ich das einstellen?

Danke!

stuecki


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2013)

> Ich habe mir das Cron-Daily-Script schon mal angeschaut und konnte nix neues entdecken....


Dann hast Du nicht genau hingeschaut  Zeile 603 - 709



> Wie kann ich das einstellen?


Da wo man globalse Einstellungen zu Webseiten vornimmt: System > Server config > Web


----------



## pilgrims (15. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Da wo man globalse Einstellungen zu Webseiten vornimmt: System > Server config > Web


Standard ist bei
                 "Überschreiten des Transfer Limits an den Administrator senden"
und
"Überschreiten des Transfer Limits an den Kunden senden" 
jeweils ein Hacken gesetzt.

Trotzdem habe ich als Admin keine Warnmeldung bekommen und der Kunde war heute etliche Zeit offline, weil er den Traffic um 500 MB überzogen hat.

Ab wann wird gewarnt und wo kann ich nachsehen, warum ich als Admin keine Mail erhalten habe?


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

Die Limits werden nachst gecheckt und wenn eine Webseite wg. Überschreitung deaktiviert wird dann wird im gleichen Moment auch die Warnung verschickt.


----------



## pilgrims (19. Mai 2013)

Das gibt mir immer noch nicht die Chance rechtzeitig zu reagieren und Ärger zu vermeiden.
So ein Tag kann ja manchmal lang sein... 

Besteht die Aussicht, dass man "weiche" Limits setzen kann?

Also im Sinne von, wenn 100% erreicht sind, dann Warnmeldung und automatische Sperre ab 120% oder 8 Stunden nach verschickter Warnmeldung?
(nur eine Idee, gibt bestimmt durchdachtere)


----------



## pilgrims (20. Juni 2013)

Ich komme noch einmal darauf zurück:



Zitat von Till:


> Die Limits werden nachst gecheckt und wenn eine Webseite wg. Überschreitung deaktiviert wird dann wird im gleichen Moment auch die Warnung verschickt.


Ich habe das nun einige Male durchgespielt und in einem aktuellen Fall ist es mit einem Kunden vorgefallen. 
Es wird keine Mail ausgelöst. An wen geht die Mail heraus?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2013)

Das hängt von Deinen Einstelungen in ISPConfi ab, wenn Du es für den Kunden und Admin aktiviert hast und gültige Emailadressen für beide in ISPConfig hinterlegt sind, dann ghet die Email an den admin und den Kunden raus.


----------



## pilgrims (21. Juni 2013)

Danke für diesen Hinweis. 
Soeben erfolgreich getestet.

An welcher Stelle kann ich den Text der ausgelösten Mail verändern/anpassen?


----------



## ramsys (21. Juni 2013)

Zitat von pilgrims:


> An welcher Stelle kann ich den Text der ausgelösten Mail verändern/anpassen?


/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mail/web_traffic_notification_en.txt


----------

